# TSF Academy



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

I sent in a request to join the TSF Academy I believe 5 days ago. I know it says give 72 hours and possibly more but I just wanted to make sure that it is still available? Does anyone know?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

You will receive an answer in due course - please be patient. We are all volunteers here, many with jobs and families - some things just take time.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep, Glaswegian is right.

You don't need to worry, they will inform you of if you have been accepted/rejected in due time. They just have other stuff to deal with (such as Real Life) so they don't always get back to you straight away (or within a week)


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

no problem. I read that. Just confirming its still active. Thanks.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah I once applied and I never got an answer - but I later found out that my application wasn't ignored. 

If you don't get a reply just try again whenever the Academy is open.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

application was denied. Any idea what it is based on? I mean I just sent my name/email/number. I would of love to have gone through the training. Could use it for the rest of my life.


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

This is not for public discussion, nor speculation, SportsITJunkie. As stated in the sticky topic 



> Note: We reserve the right to deny any application.


----------



## SportsITjunkie (Mar 8, 2011)

If I am sending in any type of personal information I should at least get a reason for denial.


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

An email address is not personal. 

Since you want this public for all to see, proper protocol would dictate that this thread never should have been begun in the public arena in the first place. That is a big contributing factor. 

If/when you would have delay in response or denial when applying for a university course, or a job, does it seem proper to you to write about it and question it in public? Do you take it to be published in a newspaper? I think not. 

This topic is closed to discussion. Please do not start another.


----------

